# Sony Pushes PSN Exclusives - PS2 Games on PSN...



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Sony is continuing to take the initiative to bolster its PlayStation Network following the disastrous hack earlier this year. Not only did Sony add another $20 million this summer to a Pub Fund it started a couple years ago, but *today the company announced a new "Only On PlayStation Network" program to stress its flow of exclusive gaming content.*

*Starting on October 4, every Tuesday in the month will see several new exclusives on PSN*, including Pub Fund titles like Eufloria and Okabu, as well as inFAMOUS: Festival of Blood and PixelJunk Sidescroller. *And the program will also feature a selection of "rare classic games" added to the store on October 4, including God Hand, GrimGrimoire, Maximo: Ghosts to Glory, Odin Sphere and Ring of Red.*

*Consumers who are PlayStation Plus subscribers will receive a 20% discount during the launch week of each “Only On PSN” game.* On top of that, *if you spend $60 or more* out of your PlayStation Network/Sony Entertainment Network (SEN) Wallet throughout the month of October, *you'll be able to receive a $10 store credit towards purchases in November.* This promotion isn't limited to just games - spending can be on add-ons, PlayStation Home micro-transactions, TV shows, movies, Music Unlimited subscriptions, etc.

“‘Only On PlayStation Network’ is our line of great exclusive games that users can count on to deliver exciting game experiences that can’t be found anywhere else,” said Susan Panico, senior director of PlayStation Network, SCEA. “This strong initial content offering, combined with the day one discounts for PlayStation Plus subscribers and the ‘Spend $60, Get $10 Back’ promotion, makes PlayStation Network the premier destination for digital content.”

The lineup in the program is as follows: October 4 - Eufloria and Rochard; October 11 - Sideway: New York; October 13 - Sodium Collection; October 18 - Okabu and RocketBirds; October 25 - inFAMOUS: Festival of Blood and PixelJunk Sidescroller.

IndustryGamers spoke with Susan Panico about the program and Sony's continued push for exclusives. We'll be bringing you that soon. [/p]Source


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 3, 2011)

I must be dreaming right? PS2 games??


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 3, 2011)

PS2 games on PSN?
Well I want to play the games that i bought for PS2 on the PS3!!!
Why would I just re-purchase games i already have?


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> PS2 games on PSN?
> Well I want to play the games that i bought for PS2 on the PS3!!!
> Why would I just re-purchase games i already have?


If you notice it said _rare classic games_ so maybe not everyone has access to these games? I certainly don't since I own a PS3 Slim and no PS2.
Stop thinking of _yourself_ since *you are not forced* to buy them.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, we should be able to play PS2 game discs on the PS3...


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want to pay more for PS2 compatibility.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have never played any of these games and only remember the name Maximo.

By rare they mean early games, but it would be nice if they added some games from late in the PS2's life as well.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> *By rare they mean early games*, but it would be nice if they added some games from late in the PS2's life as well.


What?

God Hand (2007)
GrimGrimoire (2007)
Odin Sphere (2007 (2008 for Europe))
Ring of Red (2001)
Maximo (2002)

God Hand, Grim and Odin Sphere are the games I'm most looking forward to since I've never played them and people seem to go on about them so much.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 3, 2011)

GrimGrimoire and Odin Sphere alone makes me excited for this.

It's too bad I don't own a PS3... =(


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Still, we should be able to play PS2 game discs on the PS3...



And we should play GBA games on the DSi. Or Gamecube games on the new Wiis. Oh wait, no one gives a shit.

Seriously, stop complaining just because it's fucking Sony. I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regardless that I have a PS2 phat (not modded in any way), the load times for games like FFXII are quite long on times. Loading them via the PS3 (emulated would probably be the way to go in this case) could possibly lead to shorter load times. Considering the PS2 costs around 99$ nowadays (new, not used), adding a few $$ for compatibility on the PS3 wouldn't be that bad. Especially if someone has been thinking of buying a PS3 and suddenly the PS2 breaks beyond repair (in other words, cheaper to buy a new PS2). On the other hand, I like the idea of getting PS2 games on PSN, at least those who don't have a PS2 can enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






-Qtis

ps. Wouldn't it be quite easy to make an emulator if PS2 games work via PSN?


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But PS2 is perfectly capable of playing PS2 games like the hacked PS3s with a simple firmware update...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> But PS2 is perfectly capable of playing PS2 games like the hacked PS3s with a simple firmware update...



Um, what are you talking about.

Newer PS3s don't have backwards compatibility because it's been physically removed from the system. Like to cut down costs they removed components that made PS2 BC possible. Older PS3s still support PS2 BC. Odds are they're gonna be porting these "classics" a bit like God of War Collection or they're developing a PS2 emu.

Even then, all you do is complain about Sony when Nintendo has done the same exact thing. DSi has no GBA compatibility. For what, a bunch of flimsy "DSiWare games"? New Wiis in Europe (nicknamed the "Wii Slim") have no Gamecube BC. Why? To cut down costs so they can sell it for less. Sounds pretty familiar.

But I forgot, Nintendo is Jesus reincarnate.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> ps. Wouldn't it be quite easy to make an emulator if PS2 games work via PSN?


They aren't emulated, Slims cannot emulate PS2 games unlike the newer PS3 Phats which can, the older Phats have full support over PS2 games.

These are likely to be ported instead of emulated.


----------



## The Composer (Oct 3, 2011)

Some of the games are considered cult games like god hand. 

Not that I'm interested in this as I have a PS2, but it would be great if they ported some other games in HD.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought hacked ps3s can run ps2 games, so why not do that officially?

DSi didn't cost less, it was about the same price as the DSLite when it launched i think, maybe about $20 more.
The Wii Slim didnt come out an instant after the wii came out...replacing an $1000 normal wii (australia btw).

You cant complain with jesus.


----------



## thaddius (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I thought hacked ps3s can run ps2 games, so why not do that officially?


I don't think they can. If you have a launch PS3 it'll have some PS2 BC, but there's no way to add it to a console that never had it. Well... Sony might be able to do it, but they're not going to now that they're selling PS2 games on PSN. Why let you play your old games when they can get you to buy them again?


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I thought hacked ps3s can run ps2 games, so why not do that officially?No they can't.QUOTE(thaddius @ Oct 3 2011, 01:14 PM) I don't think they can. If you have a launch PS3 it'll have some PS2 BC, but there's no way to add it to a console that never had it. Well... Sony might be able to do it, but they're not going to now that they're selling PS2 games on PSN. Why let you play your old games when they can get you to buy them again?


Sony (and other devs/publishers) are *porting* the game. There's a difference between porting and emulation.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.  Slims can emulate the PS2 using a pure software emulator though it doesn't work very well (and hasn't been updated since firmware 2.x). if you have a Cobra USB dongle.  There are severe limitations, such as having to plug in the PS3 controller into a USB port and the fact that the memory cards don't work with many games.  Not to mention many games are very slow or won't work at all.  You can find a partial list here http://www.tortuga-cove.com/forums/viewtop...?f=57&t=530 .


----------



## Valwin (Oct 3, 2011)

so they are pushing for ports ?


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> so they are pushing for ports ?Just like Nintendo, right Valwin?
> 
> Also you're too predictable Valwin, every Sony thread you say the same thing.QUOTE(stanleyopar2000 @ Oct 3 2011, 01:41 PM) so THIS is why they removed backwards compatibility...


You could of said that like two years ago if they did this but it's too late now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

so THIS is why they removed backwards compatibility...

guess the conspiracy theorists weren't crazy after all...

1. remove ps2 compatibility.

2. a. force users so they can't play their tried and true ps2 games on their PS3

2.b. (OR)  force users to buy a PS2 slim if they didn't have one from the beginning (if they ditched it for a PS3..thinking it would play PS2 games)

3. a. Force users to re-purchase games that they already have physical copies of.

4. Take away the ownership of owning physical copies that they can't trade to the evil-infamous-worse-than-satan-himself GameStop that "oh so cuts into their massive profits"

5. ????

6. (you guessed it) MORE PROFIT.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> so THIS is why they removed backwards compatibility...
> 
> guess the conspiracy theorists weren't crazy after all...



Actually, if you have ever used the pure software emulator on the slim you would know why they disabled it.  No point in keeping it if only a handful of games work (though without save support) and you have to plug your controller in because it doesn't work wirelessly.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> so THIS is why they removed backwards compatibility...
> 
> guess the conspiracy theorists weren't crazy after all...


Yes they didn't have ps2 compatibility because everyone was just buying the cheap ps2 games instead of the expensive ps3 games.
Plus everyone would not buy games cause they already have heaps of ps2 games.
But on PSN you need to buy them again.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i say what i think and yes just like nintendo


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Yes they didn't have ps2 compatibility because everyone was just buying the cheap ps2 games instead of the expensive ps3 games.
> Plus everyone would not buy games cause they already have heaps of ps2 games.
> But on PSN you need to buy them again.


Yes, they wanted people to stop buying PS2 games that's why they got rid of BC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS2 is still going (while Microsoft and Nintendo ditched their last gen consoles). If they wanted to try and stop PS2 altogether, they would've ditched it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

since we are talking about Nintendo: This is almost like making the Wii-U "incompatible" with previous Wii titles and having a digital store where users can purchase DIGITAL previous Wii titles that are stuck on the system, that you can't resell or trade. unbelievable.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> since we are talking about Nintendo: This is almost like making the Wii-U "incompatible" with previous Wii titles and having a digital store where users can purchase DIGITAL previous Wii titles that are stuck on the system, that you can't resell or trade. unbelievable.


What's the point including old hardware in a new console or making it emulate games from the start and not knowing if they 100% work?

At least this way Nintendo will know games they put up on the eShop will work 100%.

Edit: And oh look, another Sony thread derailed yet again.


----------



## thaddius (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares if there's a difference? I own some these games and would be happy to play them on my PS3 if they had maintained BC support, but Sony would rather try to sell them to me again. I understand that from their perspective it's a good business move, but from my angle it's a dick move.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is true...but they didn't seem to mind or have any issues with GameCube on the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't see how Sony should have had any problem emulating an old system on a new next gen system

the only reason I can see why they put little effort into Ps2 emulation is because they were probably already making plans with what we are reading about now


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 3, 2011)

Unrelated pic:





Anywho, it's nice to see PS2 games on PSN finally, but I agree. I would rather have PS2 compatibility. Odds are these titles will be interchangeable with the Vita. So it's not too bad. 



			
				stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> since we are talking about Nintendo: This is almost like making the Wii-U "incompatible" with previous Wii titles and having a digital store where users can purchase DIGITAL previous Wii titles that are stuck on the system, that you can't resell or trade. unbelievable.



http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/41565/nint...ls-wii-wii-slim

Let's not forget this piece of shit:

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/41553/sony...gamescom-launch

What a joke. No Wifi? "People can download their shit through MediaGo"? What a pain in the ass. I know NOBODY who bothers with that. That's almost as bad of a restriction as having no UMD drive. If they were really promoting sales they wouldn't have made this abomination. What is up with all these watered down versions of consoles? They all... just suck. Remember when it used to be _good_ for a console to be redesigned?


----------



## thaddius (Oct 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> the only reason I can see why they put little effort into Ps2 emulation is because they were probably already making plans with what we are reading about now


I think the reason they removed BC is because Sony saw how well the Wii was doing, so they re-branded the PS2 as a 'family console'. Once they did that they couldn't have the PS2 in competition with the PS3 so they took out BC.

Truth be told their BC, because it was an emulation, was imperfect. The Xbox 360 has the same problem. The only reason the Wii's is ~%100 is because it used GC hardware in it.

I do wish that I could play my PS2 discs on my PS3, but Sony clearly never plans to allow that/work on it again.


----------



## Lily (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> God Hand, GrimGrimoire, Maximo: Ghosts to Glory, Odin Sphere and Ring of Red



WHAT.

Available tomorrow, too! Time to go grab a PSN card or two, or three. Awesome.

I can't believe the thread is already this long and just filled with general bitching. I'm shocked no-one is talking about what a bad-ass selection of games they've chosen!

Yes, I have a PS2. 2 in fact. So what? Sony can't "force" me to do anything.

Having some PS2 games to play over HDMI on my PS3 slim is a nice treat, and as long as the cost of entry isn't unreasonable, I'm in.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well than they better make that motherfucker dirt cheap...because you and I and everyone knows that they are saving a shitload a money by cutting out backwards compatibility hardware for emulating GameCube titles.

That's not about making the Wii smaller...it's about cutting production costs by removing the (rarely used) GameCube features.  Nintendo want to screw us out of features and then pretend the new version is better.

Last time I checked, no-one has ever complained about the size of the Wii.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 3, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I can't believe the thread is already this long and just filled with general bitching. I'm shocked no-one is talking about what a bad-ass selection of games they've chosen!



I can believe it, every Sony thread is filled with this crap.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> I own some these games and would be happy to play them on my PS3 if they had maintained BC support, but Sony would rather try to sell them to me again. I understand that from their perspective it's a good business move, but from my angle it's a dick move.


They are releasing these games on the PSN for those people who didn't have a PS2 and didn't have a chance to play (or a reason to buy) those games. If you want to play the games you already own, you can do that on your PS2. Is there anything forcing you to buy those games again? Only your peculiar need to play them on a PS3 specifically, instead of a PS2.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhhhhhhmmm....................god hand.

good game.


take my money.


----------



## baramos (Oct 3, 2011)

The way I see it is a PS2 is 50 bucks on ebay if you want to play your discs so badly there you go. The main advantage the original two PS3 SKUs had was the ability to upscale decently, but any good hardware upscaler can do it better and for all your non HD systems. I have a launch ps3 but I play all my non widescreen capable PS2 games (which is most of them) on a good ole CRT on my old PS2 because it looks better then being upscaled.

Anyways if they are having as much problems with a proper emulator as they have led on to be having then these games are either going to be simple ports or the binaries will have been patched to better take advantage of the ps3 hardware via a custom emulator to work with said patches.Even if they are running clean images of these games on an emulator which I doubt, they will not release it unless 95-100% of all games worked with little to no issues.

Assuming they are around 10-15 bucks max I'll prob grab a few of them for the convenience factor alone they are all solid titles.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2011)

Personally I'm looking forward to Sony putting a gun to my head and forcing me to buy PS2 games.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2011)

Bitch all you like about lack of compatibility but you knew about it when you bought the console, they never kept it a secret and it was only on the original consoles as there wasn't much else to buy.

Its a shame but its not like you can NEVER play your existing titles again, either you have an old PS2 or you can buy one really cheaply.

Besides the games they have chosen are not just the usual games you'd expect, as long as they have the pricing right I'm good to take them, if you're not happy...don't take them.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 3, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe every game thread is filled with this crap. 

I'm super happy for Odin Sphere - it's one of my favorite PS2 titles, and I'd love to have it on download. I have one of the original PS3's and it does in fact play Odin Sphere, but as with everything else - the more people that get to play that awesome game, the better. 

Also, I think it would've been a funny move to release that Ring of Red title around the time the 360's started bugging out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 3, 2011)

They should put Front Mission 4 on the US and JP PSN and 5 on the Japanese PSN.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 3, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about 480p mode?  Running most games in 480i introduces large amounts of lag.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 3, 2011)

This is how I see it.

No they couldn't make a patch or something to make the PS3 backwards-compatible again. But as far as I can remember, backwards compatibility wasn't exactly perfect. There were some games that had problems emulating on PS3 (I think Yakuza 1 and Tales of the Abyss were some that had problems). Not to mention that PS2 games would only be limited to PS3 users.

This way, playback of said PS2 games would not only be fully playable with little to no problems but they will also be accessible to Vita users as well, so they can also play PS2 games on the go. Not to mention PS+ gets discounts so this way, they can kill two birds with one stone and make more profit out of it.

But seriously, I'm looking forward to it. I was just thinking about getting a PS2 and buying Odin Sphere and God Hand a few days ago. I missed out on PS2 games cause I only had a GC and an Xbox so paying $10 is not a problem for me. I hope I get to see a lot more of them like some Tales of games, Xenosaga, Nocturne and many others.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 3, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> This is how I see it.
> 
> Yes they could've made a patch or something to make the PS3 backwards-compatible again



Stopped reading there. No, they could NOT. It was a hardware issue, not a software one.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'll edit my post accordingly.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Eh, sounds good. never got a chance to play GimGrimoire or Oden Sphere so I'll give those a try.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

How much are these games you ask? $9.99

Time to make an Americo PSN account

Edit: Also





			
				M3d10n @ Neogaf said:
			
		

> Sony has been working on a range of tools and libraries to make it easy to re-compile PS2 games so they run on the PS3. This is far more sane and rational than trying to emulate the PS2 GPU.
> 
> Some level of emulation might actually be involved, but large parts of the games are automatically re-written to run natively. This is similar to 360 emulation of "problem case" games, which involved actually re-compiling the game as native 360 games using a special SDK.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, that makes it even more awesome only $9.99!!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 3, 2011)

For people bitching, good lord, shut up. Either:

A) We get it. You don't like Sony. Now leave.
or
B) Boohoo, they are releasing a handful of PS2 titles for purchase. Games from a system, oh, let me check, what is that, 10 years old now? Get over it.

I think this is pretty damn awesome, myself. My bro needs to get his shit together so that I have a PS3 to enjoy again.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 3, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> so THIS is why they removed backwards compatibility...
> 
> guess the conspiracy theorists weren't crazy after all...
> 
> ...



it goes like this  ^^


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 3, 2011)

nice maxio... i grew up on that game when it came out... i wonder how many gig's each game takes?

also to people who are bitching about sony just SHUT THE BUCK UP!! so what if you can't play ps2 games on your sony ps3 unless your god or something you can make that happen if not shove it!! i don't know about the other games i wonder if any of them are mutil player (i know maixo is one) i just hope almost all    makes will release some games that are still classic's (cross's fingers for Capcom Vs SNK 2) and i'm wondering if the games that have ps2 online will be online for ps3 (i dobut that will happen)


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 3, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> nice maxio... i grew up on that game when it came out... i wonder how many gig's each game takes?
> 
> also to people who are bitching about sony just SHUT THE BUCK UP!!



keep bending down to sony and let them ass [censored] you, thats a good fanboy, make sure you take your bullshit medicine like a good boy.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 3, 2011)

wow guild can remove post in here? holy crap man... well back on topic i saw what that grim game looks like and i think it sucks...  but still i wonder if the japanese people are getting this first. looks like fun through i was going save me money for some KOF XIII and the new dragon ball z game but i may not now through...


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> but still i wonder if the japanese people are getting this first.


I have no idea if Japan has the games already or not but the games will be available to download tomorrow on USA PSN.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> How much are these games you ask? $9.99



For the record, according to Amazon (shipping and handling included in prices):

- God Hand: $23 (used), $70 (new)
- Grim Grimoire: $13 (used), $20 (new)
- Maximo: Ghost to Glory: $3 (used), $25 (new)
- Odin Sphere: $13 (used), $23 (new)
- Ring of Red: $10 (used), $90 (new)

Yup, Sony are gigantic rip offs. Only game that's cheaper on the list is Maximo, and that's used.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Unrelated pic:


Unrelated pic:


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 3, 2011)

Mfw I have a modded PS2.


----------



## prowler (Oct 3, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Mfw I have a modded PS2.





Spoiler: Mfw I support developers


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 3, 2011)

It's exciting that Sony completed their PS2 emulator. Hope we eventually get a MFW with access to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> It's exciting that Sony completed their PS2 emulator. Hope we eventually get a MFW with access to it.



It seems to be a combination of emulation and recompiling. So it's not a full fledged PS2 emulator.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 3, 2011)

Dark Cloud1&2 please?


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 3, 2011)

Give us Dark Cloud's, Radiata Stories, and Star Ocean 3, and i will be a Sony Fanboy for life.


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 3, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Give us Dark Cloud's, Radiata Stories, and Star Ocean 3, and i will be a Sony Fanboy for life.



i have all 3 of them 
for my ps2  (REAL copys)


but will buy them if they come to the PSN as i have a ps3 slim
and they are good games


----------



## Velotix (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmmm.. I have all of them all ready. And I really don't feel the need to the buy them again. Nice that they are out again. Maybe this time they'll sell well..... Probably not.... 

Maybe a God Hand 2 will finally come out....


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 3, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Wait a second. Maximo is rare?! My local Half Price Books has a copy for $3 (in the case and everything). Should I get it?


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Do you want to pay more for PS2 compatibility.


I would.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 4, 2011)

Eh, I have a good working FMCBed PS2 sitting right here. Not really interested.


----------



## Zaiga (Oct 4, 2011)

I definitely want God Hand. Any word on prices for the games?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Oct 4, 2011)

This whole idea of classic PS2 games on PSN still confuses me. What do they really mean by 'classic'? 

To be honest, I never heard of those games in my life. Are these like the old old ones? How bout FFX or the likes? Are they considered classic or not? =/


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how much would it cost to to add PS2 backwards compatibility now? I can't imagine it would cost that much, given that the technology in question is over eleven years old.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 4, 2011)

It's 2011, and some people STILL haven't experienced God Hand? It should be like, a game everybody must play, no matter what genre you like.

It's my favourite game of all time. ALL TIME. That game is why I buy everything touched by Shinji Mikami. Well, skipping ports and whatnot though, obviously. I would gladly rebuy it though, even if it means Capcom gets a bit of money.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 4, 2011)

So how long before Sony removes PS2 support (or at least blocks those games from running on a hardware BC PS3) from PS3s that have full hardware support for it to encourage people to buy the PSN version?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 4, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went through 3 copys of dark cloud two, they died due to the wear from being played too much...Id love a non breakable copy


----------



## Lily (Oct 4, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> So how long before Sony removes PS2 support (or at least blocks those games from running on a hardware BC PS3) from PS3s that have full hardware support for it to encourage people to buy the PSN version?



If that's really what you think is happening, I have no words.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 4, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> nl255 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only on GBAtemp!


----------



## Stephapanda (Oct 4, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Yes *they didn't have ps2 compatibility because everyone was just buying the cheap ps2 games instead of the expensive ps3 games.*
> Plus everyone would not buy games cause they already have heaps of ps2 games.
> But on PSN you need to buy them again.





Spoiler












I heard a FFX HD remake is coming up. :> I can't wait for that, as FFX is my favorite game in the Final Fantasy series. I'm also hoping for a ton of other PS2 games, like the Fatal Frame series, Star Ocean 3.. maybe .hack... *__*

Personally, I'm excited for this. Anyone bitching about their "need" to play their PS2 games on a PS3 (or their willingness to pay more for BC) can:
• Shut up and play them on their PS2
• Buy an older model with BC off Amazon or eBay or something


----------



## Qtis (Oct 4, 2011)

If they're not emulated, they're ports (or partial ports). Making a port =/= copy the original game and just release it digitally. Some work is required and sometimes it's not very easy work. Reason why old games may not work on newer computers for example.. Also there are lots of games people should play and some of those are now becoming available via PSN. What really interests me is what happens to load times. Are they around the same as on the PS2 (with larger games or such)? Also more rarer games for a cheap price! In the end, unlike a lot of people here, a lot of people just buy the latest games. They may just sell their Black Ops when MW3 get released. The same people may not give a dung about PS2 compatibility and still make the majority of PS3 owners. You never know..


@people bitching: At least there are still PS2s being sold, unlike a lot of old consoles. The PS2 can also play PS1 games (like the PS3), which is something that can be valued. Basically with 2 consoles, you can play the whole library of games made by Sony (excluding PSP titles). Can you say the same with Nintendo? Microsoft has only 2 consoles so that's close to this. Nintendo on the other hand.. NES = Buy via VC, SNES = Buy via VC, etc. You get my point. Being a same type of media to load games (CD/DVD/BluRay) doesn't mean they can be loaded with a simple disc insertion..


-Qtis

ps. Inb4 "MY (insert console here) GAMES DON'T WORK ON THE (insert another console)?! THEY MAKE ME BUY THEM AGAIN?!". Instead this: "THEY GIVE ME THE OPTION OF PLAYING OLD GAMES ON A NEW (insert console here) YAY! ALSO NEW PEOPLE GET TO EXPERIENCE THE JOY!"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 4, 2011)

god hand is really awesome with its action combo and everything BUT too hard. i couldnt play around 20% in the game without codes.

awesome game but too difficult

enough about that, this is really cool. even cooler is the fact that the rare games are coming. its like, u wanna add something special inside an already special thing.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 5, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> god hand is really awesome with its action combo and everything BUT too hard. i couldnt play around 20% in the game without codes.
> 
> awesome game but too difficult
> 
> enough about that, this is really cool. even cooler is the fact that the rare games are coming. its like, u wanna add something special inside an already special thing.


Are you serious? God Hand wasn't too hard. It WAS pretty tough on Hard mode, but normal mode just challenges you.


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 5, 2011)

for ps2 emulation they should do like M$ if the game isn't compatible you can't run it if its compatible you're good to go


----------



## thaddius (Oct 5, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Is there anything forcing you to buy those games again? Only your peculiar need to play them on a PS3 specifically, instead of a PS2.


I don't remember saying anything about being forced. What I did say is that I would like to play my PS2 games on my PS3, just like I can play my GC games on my Wii, my Xbox games on my Xbox 360 and even my PS1 games on the PS3, something you find 'peculiar' for some reason. Why should I own every video game system in existence to play the games I own? Did you hang onto your old DVD player when you bought a Blu-ray only player? No, of course you didn't because Blu-ray players can play DVDs. Fanboy or no, you have to admit that it's a common courtesy that the PS3 lacks, and that's ignoring the fact that the PS3 had PS2 BC at some point. I'm going to fall back on my "I understand they're a company so profit is paramount, but this is a dick move" comment though. You're welcome to re-buy every game you've ever purchased if you choose, that's your prerogative, but I do not have to like everything Sony, Nintendo or Microsoft does.


----------

